# The Husband Store



## Drac (Aug 26, 2007)

A brand new store has just opened in New York City that sells Husbands. 
When women go to choose a husband, they have to follow the instructions at

the entrance:- 'You may visit this store ONLY ONCE! There are 6 floors and the value of the products increase as you ascend the flights. You may choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but you CANNOT go back down except to exit the building! 

So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband.
On the 1st floor the sign on the door reads:    Floor 1 - These men have 
jobs.
The 2nd floor sign reads:   Floor 2 - These men Have Jobs and Love Kids.

The 3rd floor sign reads:  Floor 3 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids and are extremely good looking.

'Wow,' she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.

She goes to the 4th floor and the sign reads: Floor 4 - These men Have 
Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and Help with the Housework.

'Oh, mercy me!' she exclaims, 'I can hardly stand it!'

Still, she goes to the 5th floor and sign reads: Floor 5 - These men Have 
Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, help with Housework and Have A Strong Romantic Streak. She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the 6th floor and the sign reads:

Floor 6 - *You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. There are no men on 
this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to 
please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.
*

To avoid gender bias charges, the store's owner opens a New Wives store just across the street..

The 1st floor has wives that love sex.

The 2nd floor has wives that love sex and have money.

The 3rd through 6th floors have never been visited.


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2007)

Jeezus Drac, what took ya so long?  I've been on Floor 2 waiting....

:roflmao:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 26, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Tabris (Aug 27, 2007)

Hahaha, I laughed so hard I scared my dog outside, hehehe.


----------

